# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С: Конфигурация "Деньги"

## verich

*Данная тема посвящена конфигурации "Деньги"*


"1С:Деньги 8" - это программа для учета, анализа и управления личными или семейными финансами. Она проста в освоении и не требует специальных навыков работы на компьютере.

Разделы программы:

Для разных участков работы предназначены разные разделы программы.
* раздел "Операции" - для отражения всех операций с деньгами и оперативного контроля;
* раздел "Календарь" - для планирования заранее известных и повторяющихся операций с деньгами";
* раздел "Долги" - для контроля своих долгов;
* раздел "Накопления" - для учета отложенных денег и планирования накоплений по финансовым целям;
* раздел "Бюджет" - для ведения семейного бюджета;
* раздел "Отчеты" - для анализа ситуации со своими финансами.

Список разделов программы отображается в левой части окна программы.

Разделы программы связаны между собой, например:
* возврат долга должником изменяет остатки долгов в разделе "Долги", виден в списке операций и входит в доходную часть бюджета;
* незапланированный расход виден и в данных о расходах, и как перерасход бюджета;
* ежемесячное накопления на финансовую цель, созданное при вводе финансовой цели, показывается в календаре плановых операций, и входит в плановые расходы бюджета.

Учет в нескольких валютах.
"1С:Деньги 8" - многовалютная система:
* операции можно отражать в любых валютах;
* Для покупки и продажи валюты предусмотрена операция "обмен валют";
* отчеты можно формировать в любой валюте (данные в других валютах пересчитываются по курсу на дату операции).

*1С: Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.17.2(установка)*
Внимание!Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.13.

Скачать одним файлом

----------

dimlexx (01.10.2012), sergey1983 (06.10.2019), Stepan71 (14.08.2022), Vlad_12 (16.11.2020)

----------


## denised

> 1С: Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.17.2(установка)


 Зачем писать, что это установка, когда в архиве версия 1.0.16.1 и обновление на 1.0.17.2

----------


## Su31

кто подкажет как ломать?

----------


## Хаос

> кто подкажет как ломать?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=680

----------


## Zhentos

> кто подкажет как ломать?





> Здесь.
> http://depositfiles.com/files/aaa5oafk7
> Пароль: ru-board


Это отсюда: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=680&page=30
Работает!

----------


## zayaza

Второй день любуюсь этим чудом:)
Мне конфа нравится: без наворотов, ловкая и приятная глазу.




> Внимание!Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.13.


Вообще-то, не смотря на информацию в ReadMe.txt, на платформе 8.1.14 версия 1.0.16 у меня ругнулась и попросила 15-ю...

----------


## Pahan

Правильно говорит
Только ломалку ищите в конце топика
ИМХО лучший вариант сейчас UniPatch (универсальный патчер)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=304

----------


## nick_E

Версия 1.0.20.1 от 17.02.2011 есть у кого?

_Добавлено через 26 минут 50 секунд_



> 1С: Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.17.2(установка)
> Внимание!Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.13.
> 
> Скачать одним файлом


Перезалейте плиз на деполит или летитбит, отсюда скачать немогу на 10ти процентах закачка останавливается. :(

----------


## SJ24

> Версия 1.0.20.1 от 17.02.2011 есть у кого?


тут посмотри

----------


## Лолка

ссылка битая на релиз

----------


## Анатолик

Ребята, буду благодарен за новы релиз Денежек, все выше описанные ссылки удалены с файлообменников. Скиньте ссылку, оч надо :blush:

----------


## piyavv

а можно ссылочку на Денежки! ))) СпасибО!

----------


## Анатолик

Если ещё нужна конфа, перейдите по ссылке http://floomby.ru/s1/7YfQgK , там в архиве есть текстовый файл с расширением .TXT с описанием установки. Имена файлов на русском, рак что сори за иероглифы. Сам скачивал, все норм скачалось, вирусов с сайта не подхватил, так что все гуд.

----------

alfutina (01.12.2013), piyavv (24.10.2013), redyal (16.01.2015), ROrlov (28.10.2013)

----------


## kapystin

Привет, что за хрень? предлагает скачать прогу для скриншота!!!!

----------


## DmitriyMV

Приветствую.
Есть еще возможность скинуть 1.0.17.2 а лучше  1.0.14.7.
Мыло: dima.dv@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## vitamina

Архив конфигурации Деньги -> ссылка

----------

